# praying mantis question?



## sydster (Oct 7, 2007)

:? I want to know if its possibel for 2 diffrent types of mantid breeds to mate and make a new mantis breed ?:? 
 
     :3:  from sydster  :1:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 9, 2007)

It is practically impossible, especially for species of two different genus, for example, you will not get any viable ootheca by cross breeding orchid mantis with a ghost mantis. Rarely, cross breeding between two similar genus (different species) produced viable ootheca; However, hatchling are sterile and usually weak. Cross breeding between _Pseudocrobotra Wahlbergii _and _Pseudocreobotra Ocellata _(both spiny flower mantis) has been successful but the offsprings are usually sterile.


----------

